# Cured Pork chops in Pop's Brine



## woodcutter (Mar 30, 2014)

There is a meat market in Wittenberg WI called Nueske's Meat which sells smoked pork chops. I used to stop while driving through and buy a few packs. I decided to make some of my own.

I made Pop's like this

1 gal water

1 cup brown sugar

3/4 cup white sugar

3/4 cup pickling salt

1 Tbs of cure#1

I bought a 10lb family pack of assorted pork chops from Sam's last night and put all but 3 in the brine today.













DSCN8853.JPG



__ woodcutter
__ Mar 30, 2014






My plan is too smoke them on Thursday which will be 4 days. I'm going to smoke them with apple until the IT is 140 and then take them to a screaming hot gas grill and sear each side. A few of them I will pull at 135 and vacuum pack them for future cooking on the grill. All of these chops have bones in them.


----------



## pc farmer (Mar 30, 2014)

Watching this one too.

Question?  Have you cured a whole bone -in loin for chops?

I have been doing boneless.


----------



## Bearcarver (Mar 30, 2014)

The butcher shop I used to get smoked pork chops from had the bones in too, but like me they cured the whole loin, and then sliced them. I slice mine at 1/2" because that's what my slicer goes up to. The butcher shop guy used to ask us how thick we wanted them, and we usually said 3/4".

Just my guess, but I would think making them already sliced, you might have to watch they don't dry out on you.

Bear


----------



## woodcutter (Mar 30, 2014)

c farmer said:


> Watching this one too.
> 
> Question?  Have you cured a whole bone -in loin for chops?
> 
> I have been doing boneless.


No, just a lot of boneless loins for ham and CB. I buy loins by the case at Sam's.


Bearcarver said:


> The butcher shop I used to get smoked pork chops from had the bones in too, but like me they cured the whole loin, and then sliced them. I slice mine at 1/2" because that's what my slicer goes up to. The butcher shop guy used to ask us how thick we wanted them, and we usually said 3/4".
> 
> Just my guess, but I would think making them already sliced, you might have to watch they don't dry out on you.
> 
> Bear


I will watch them but I can't think of anything my smoker ever dried out except sirloin. The grill will only be a few minutes per side.


----------



## Bearcarver (Mar 30, 2014)

Woodcutter said:


> No, just a lot of boneless loins for ham and CB.


Just FYI: The only difference between a "Boneless cured & smoked pork chop" and CB is the thickness you slice it.

Bear


----------



## foamheart (Mar 30, 2014)

Soooo much smarts floating around here.............

I want to learn.

Dang nice chops BTW!


----------



## kesmc27 (Mar 30, 2014)

I need to add this to my "to do" list also!


----------



## smoking b (Mar 30, 2014)

I'll tag along for this one too...













popcorn.gif



__ smoking b
__ Mar 30, 2014


----------



## woodcutter (Mar 31, 2014)

Smoking B said:


> I'll tag along for this one too...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I like this guy!


----------



## woodcutter (Mar 31, 2014)

> Just FYI: The only difference between a "Boneless cured & smoked pork chop" and CB is the thickness you slice it.
> Bear


When curing, I consider the loin to be CB when I add garlic and onion to the brine. Otherwise I consider it ham and I cure loins both ways. I like to know what I'm taking out of the freezer. These are going to be smoked pork chops with bones and no garlic or onion powder.


----------



## woodcutter (Apr 3, 2014)

No time for the smoker today so I pulled 3 out of the bucket and grilled them. I cooked until 150 and they were tender and moist. The smoke was very much missed but the chops did have the grill taste. I took out 2 loin chops and 1 blade chop and they were all good.













DSCN8889.JPG



__ woodcutter
__ Apr 3, 2014


















DSCN8891.JPG



__ woodcutter
__ Apr 3, 2014






I had to grill them as low as possible because the sugar was starting to burn but it was not a big deal. All in all my wife and I liked them and it was something different for a change.

Thanks for looking!


----------



## smoking b (Apr 3, 2014)

Nice color to those Todd


----------



## Bearcarver (Apr 3, 2014)

Looks Mighty Tasty from here, Todd !!!
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Even got a little bit of my favorite "Sweet" bark here & there. I love that stuff!!!
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Bear


----------



## foamheart (Apr 3, 2014)

Those are some really nice looking chops. I like the way you can see the difference in density in the center loin section of the chop by the color. They look really juicy.

As to the sugar burn, Disco taught me a lesson. He reduces the sugar while adding molasses as to offset the salt. Try it sometime, you might like it. I know my next bacon is changing over after trying it myself.

Really a great looking chop!


----------



## kesmc27 (Apr 3, 2014)

I am making these soon!


----------



## woodcutter (Apr 4, 2014)

I gnarled the 1/2 left over piece cold and over the sink before leaving this morning. It was fine dining at its best!


----------



## sb59 (Apr 4, 2014)

Woodcutter said:


> I gnarled the 1/2 left over piece cold and over the sink before leaving this morning. It was fine dining at its best!


Thought I was the only one who ate at that local. Did you wash it down with a sip of water from the spray hose too?


----------



## woodcutter (Apr 5, 2014)

Smoked with apple pellets to 135 and cooling. I'm going to freeze these as par cooked for another day because I have 2 cured butts going and that will be plenty of ham.













DSCN8896.JPG



__ woodcutter
__ Apr 5, 2014


















DSCN8902.JPG



__ woodcutter
__ Apr 5, 2014


















DSCN8903.JPG



__ woodcutter
__ Apr 5, 2014


----------



## chestnutbloom (Apr 5, 2014)

They look mmm mmm good! Thanks for the post! I am definitely trying this one soon!


----------



## chestnutbloom (Apr 5, 2014)

Oh and I forgot to ask, were they in the brine for a total of 6 days then? Thanks -Rich


----------



## foamheart (Apr 5, 2014)

Woodcutter said:


> DSCN8903.JPG
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I loved what ya did Todd, but those are the prettiest chops I have seen in a long time. I wonder why we don't get chops like that?

Those are beautiful man. I mean even the color is perfect. Excellent job taking a pork chop to an entirely new level but only enhancing what you had.

Looking at them my mouth is actually watering! I say, throw the ham out, eat the chops!


----------



## woodcutter (Apr 5, 2014)

chestnutbloom said:


> Oh and I forgot to ask, were they in the brine for a total of 6 days then? Thanks -Rich


These were 5 days, I think 3-4 days would be enough.


----------



## pc farmer (Apr 5, 2014)

Man they look awesome.


----------



## woodchucks (Apr 5, 2014)

Great looking chops. I have some Iowa Chops coming out of the freezer. I gotta try this


----------



## chestnutbloom (Apr 5, 2014)

I just set that beautiful shot of chops as my desktop background! Inspiration!


----------



## smoking b (Apr 5, 2014)

Those turned out great Todd


----------



## woodcutter (Apr 5, 2014)

Earlier today I thought those pork chops were the high light of what I was smoking. I've been painting all day and left the 2 butts smoking at 200. It was 17 hours of some apple and mostly black cherry smoke and had only got to 185 IT. The fat was all broken down and saturated in the meat and it was just starting to pull. They were the tastiest hams I've smoked so far. Words can't describe.













DSCN8917.JPG



__ woodcutter
__ Apr 5, 2014


















DSCN8918.JPG



__ woodcutter
__ Apr 5, 2014


----------



## smoking b (Apr 5, 2014)

> DSCN8917.JPG
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Beautiful color on those Todd!


----------



## foamheart (Apr 5, 2014)

That's some pretty and moist pulled ham. Looks like good bark. Yeppers, I believe I could eat that.

I am going to give it a 4 on the Budweiser scale! (That's how many Clydesdales it would take to keep me offa that sandwich!) Maybe even a 5!


----------



## woodcutter (Apr 6, 2014)

Smoking B said:


> > DSCN8917.JPG
> >
> >
> >
> ...


Thanks, the cherry bark is sweet like smoked candy.


----------



## woodcutter (Apr 6, 2014)

WoodChucks said:


> Great looking chops. I have some Iowa Chops coming out of the freezer. I gotta try this


These are probably Iowa chops from Sam's club.


chestnutbloom said:


> I just set that beautiful shot of chops as my desktop background! Inspiration!


Give it a try! I think you will like cured pork chops. Desktop background.......... hmmm.


----------



## woodcutter (Apr 6, 2014)

Foamheart said:


> That's some pretty and moist pulled ham. Looks like good bark. Yeppers, I believe I could eat that.
> 
> I am going to give it a 4 on the Budweiser scale! (That's how many Clydesdales it would take to keep me offa that sandwich!) Maybe even a 5!


Thanks Kevin! The longer and slower I smoke these butts the better they are. Maybe 24 hours next time. The fat in the butts seems to keep them moist and tender for a long long time.


----------



## Bearcarver (Apr 6, 2014)

Beautiful !!!

Aint nothing quite like pulled Butt Ham!!!
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Bear


----------



## woodcutter (Apr 6, 2014)

Bearcarver said:


> Beautiful !!!
> 
> Aint nothing quite like pulled Butt Ham!!!
> 
> ...


Thanks Bear! I can't think of anything I would rather eat.


----------



## pc farmer (Apr 6, 2014)

Woodcutter said:


> Earlier today I thought those pork chops were the high light of what I was smoking. I've been painting all day and left the 2 butts smoking at 200. It was 17 hours of some apple and mostly black cherry smoke and had only got to 185 IT. The fat was all broken down and saturated in the meat and it was just starting to pull. They were the tastiest hams I've smoked so far. Words can't describe.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Man I gotta try pulled ham.  Looks awesome.


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew (Apr 6, 2014)

Woodcutter said:


> Earlier today I thought those pork chops were the high light of what I was smoking. I've been painting all day and left the 2 butts smoking at 200. It was 17 hours of some apple and mostly black cherry smoke and had only got to 185 IT. The fat was all broken down and saturated in the meat and it was just starting to pull. They were the tastiest hams I've smoked so far. Words can't describe.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Wow !!  That looks awesome !  That had to be some real good eats there !  :biggrin:

Justin


----------



## foamheart (Apr 6, 2014)

Woodcutter said:


> The longer and slower I smoke these butts the better they are. Maybe 24 hours next time. The fat in the butts seems to keep them moist and tender for a long long time.


Low and slow the only way to go. I usually get about 22 out of a 9 lber.


----------

